# Customs- Wedding Ring



## idonno-1 (28 Aug 2007)

I just bought a diamond wedding ring totalling $424 including postage from USA. I totally forgot about the import taxes.  Can anyone tell me how much I should expect to pay. Is there any way I can avoid them or reduce them


----------



## Ravima (31 Aug 2007)

probably VAT @ 21%.

There is no legal way to avoid taxes.


----------



## amtc (2 Sep 2007)

wow big spender


----------



## kramer2006 (3 Sep 2007)

amtc said:


> wow big spender


 
Clever dude. That's a really useful comment ...


----------



## amtc (5 Sep 2007)

sorry, my cynical side coming out. To stay on topic, no way to avoide, and remember chargeable on shipping too. one thing to remember, money and jewellery not generally insured on shipping so worthwhile arranging own insurance


----------



## Silvergirl (6 Sep 2007)

Hi 

you'll have to pay duty too, usually less than 10% although if you want to be 100% sure on it, just make a quick call to the tariff classification section at the revenue commissioners in Nenagh - tell them you just want to check a the rate of duty, then calculate this on the price of the ring and the cost of the shipping. (and per the previous post add your 21% Vat )

BRgds


----------



## Megan (7 Sep 2007)

I have just paid the postman €53.74 on a parcel from the USA for my daughter which contained a pair of glasses that cost her $260. €53.74 was made up of :
Duty:                        4.53
VAT:                       44.21
Post office Clearance : 5.00
Hope this is some help to you.


----------

